# Fortis One Hand 24 Hour Watch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fortis have announced a limited edition one-handed 24-hour watch; with a second hand







( I suppose it is useful for timing things







).

Runs on a modified ETA 2824 and comes on rubber, leather or steel.

I like it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Heres the picture ... I hope


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't understand







why there are two pictures now


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

When you "attach" an image it appears at the bottom of the post, although you don't see it in the preview. So I guess maybe you attached the image to both of your posts?

Mind you, I got a double post in the quartz forum earlier just before it all went "boom"!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I love the way Fortis colour the whole of the hands (or in this case, hand!) rather than have a kind of outline filled with lume. It's what I like so much about some of their Cosmonaut range.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

It would be nice as a "normal" 24 hour watch, with two hands









Not to sure about these one handed watches









MIKE..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> It would be nice as a "normal" 24 hour watch, with two hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that they can be a bit strange but they have a charm all their own







I own one Roys wonderful RLT-13s by the way


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Red seconds hand.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am still trying to figure out the point of the second hand







unless you want to time things in 1/96th or 1/288th of a minute intervals


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Perhaps it's one of those that's mainly intended to show that the watch is running. After all, the single 24-hour hand will be moving v e r y slowly.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Maybe they thought some people would feel more comfortable seeing real time proof the watch is working?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just noticed that it is a 12 hour watch


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I just wanted to say that is the first 24hrs single handed watch I ever saw.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

So it is! I don't see how you can reliably tell the time on it at all now


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is not a true 24 Hour watch, I just realised.

It may look like it but it is a normal 12 hour watch but look more closely at the markers.









Sorry John, just seen your earlier post.

It's not a 2824 either with day/date.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Why have the numbers change like that and why 1-5 then 18-24? confusing IMHO


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> It's not a 2824 either with day/date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timezone know sh*t then


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You want confusing; how about these


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll try again in the morning!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe they make sense after a few pints


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> You want confusing; how about these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY, theyv`e got Poljot movements in if memory serves me right modified(?)







in America


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They must be Star Trek watches?

No, they are on Venusian time.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> You want confusing; how about these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats all that about














John

MIKE.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Apparently the guy who made them says that as his day starts at 6.00am it made sense to put 6.00am at the top! The right hand side is 6am to 6pm.

yes Mach they are Poljots with custom made dials


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I understand the logic but perhaps he should join the rest of us in real time?

I'll stick with tradition.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually I think that's quite a neat idea. Right-side of dial is work, left side of dial is play. Well, roughly anyway.


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

JoT said:


> You want confusing; how about these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love them

JoT, do you have a link?

I NEED one of these


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Red seconds hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be yellow...the future is yellow


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Red seconds hand.
> ...


I agree yellow second hands on black face super cool
















mind you red second hands on blue face also super cool
















(Of course I do mean watch faces before some Wag starts














)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I like the fact that its white on black and a nice style case, but the dial layout is a crock in my opinion.

If you want a 24 hour watch - it's not. If you want a 12 hour watch - its not. About the most useful features are the day/date and seconds hand.

If they had left it as all 12 hour on the dial and all 24 on the bezel, it would have worked. As it is, it just looks a crock.

RLT-13 is a much better option. Wish I had kept mine now.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry did I forget to say that I'm doing a black dial one soon ?









Just waiting for the hands to arrive.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Sorry did I forget to say that I'm doing a black dial one soon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that I`ve had another of my crazy ideas ( Roy goes "OH NO NOT AGAIN!!














) how about keeping the second hand (yellow of course) and putting a seconds (tramway) style track out side of the hour one














Why? you ask because I like it.







Ok possibly a one off?









Alright I`ll get my coat


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the seconds hand seems daft to me on a one hand watch, after all the idea is that you only need a time of "about 5 past" etc.

However it would be a good idea IMO to put a small disc or something on the seconds pinnion that rotates so you can see at a glance the watch is still running.

Sorry to George for butchering his superb picture (I just Negatived the dial to get an impression of white on black) but something like this, the disc in the middle with RLT on it rotating.

It may be undoable and I may be mad!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't I have enough to do







,


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Brilliant Tips!









Totally agree, about 5 past is fine!

I can tell the time to the nearest 2-3 minutes on this one, and that's all I need (sometimes...







).

It's 10:39 here:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> the seconds hand seems daft to me on a one hand watch, after all the idea is that you only need a time of "about 5 past" etc.
> 
> However it would be a good idea IMO to put a small disc or something on the seconds pinnion that rotates so you can see at a glance the watch is still running.
> 
> ...


Ok a daft idea but then why don`t we all have nice sensible Constant watches at Â£4.49 from Argos
















Do like the rotating RLT disc idea though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Don't I have enough to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!







I gather you had 5 minutes off last week


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

namaste said:


> Brilliant Tips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen this kind of watches some time ago. They can tell the time by colour, I don't remember exactly but it looked like a cool idea.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> Don't I have enough to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!









If you do one with a silver coloured dial, and with a blued Breguet style hand, I'll buy one. Or in fact anything Breguet styled.










Ok, you don't need to say it...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

pg tips said:


> the seconds hand seems daft to me on a one hand watch, after all the idea is that you only need a time of "about 5 past" etc.
> 
> However it would be a good idea IMO to put a small disc or something on the seconds pinnion that rotates so you can see at a glance the watch is still running.
> 
> ...


PG I love that, I really do.









I really like the way the blued hands have come out in a gold shade - looks really class.

Roy...ROY! Oh... he's fainted.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Roy...ROY! Oh... he's fainted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats another 5 minutes he`s had off work







how does he expect to keep his family in the life to which they have become accustomed? when he keeps slacking like this


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a 2824 either with day/date.
> ...


I'm saying nowt.


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> the seconds hand seems daft to me on a one hand watch, after all the idea is that you only need a time of "about 5 past" etc.
> 
> However it would be a good idea IMO to put a small disc or something on the seconds pinnion that rotates so you can see at a glance the watch is still running.
> 
> ...


This one rocks!









*ROOOOYY*... When?When?When?When?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The hands have arrived, I should be able to make the dials next week.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> The hands have arrived, I should be able to make the dials next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do the hands look like Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are the spade hands the same shape as the picture above.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

nice wacth.i love fortis style


----------

